# "LAN Room" Help?



## LilBits1

I am trying to design an office butilding for a school project on my computer and I am suposed to have a "LAN Room" but I am unsure as to how it is suposed to look. I must implament computer systems and all. Can anyone give me any advice as to how I am suposed to put this room together? 

?Confused?


----------



## wmorri

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

I would like to help you but our Rules state that I can't as this is a school project. Please take a look at them.

The only thing that I can tell you without getting in trouble is that you need to look at what a LAN is, and break it down from there.

EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE

While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.

Sorry
Cheers!


----------



## Inactive

while we feel answering a question in total is fruitless for everyone on homework, we can certainly give you some pointers on where to start. can you supply more info on what the final answer should be?


----------

